# Heat Mat problems



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just transfered my Corn Snake into a bigger Viv, 3ft Long by 2ft Deep, 2ft high. In it I have a UvB light, 60w Heat lamp and a large heat mat. Now since reading the sticky about using Thermostats on mats, I went out and purchased one. I have set it at 34C and put the sensor ontop of the heat mat, under the substrate. The temperature reads around 34-35c there, however ontop of no more than .5 inch of small wood chip, the temp is down to only 19.5c. How can I maintain a higher temperature for my snake? If I remove the thermostat, the temperature soars.

Many Thanks,


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

it may be clicking off too soon...If you set it a few degrees higher than you do now it may allow it to heat up a bit more of the tank before turning off...especially if the thermometre is set mid way in the tank..? I think the susbstrate is holding the heat and not letting it rise quickly enough to heat the air of the tank.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - is your viv a wooden one ?
If it is I assume the mat is located inside the viv ? Again, if that's the case I would then place a large ceramic floor tile over it and place the thermostat probe onto the surface of the tile, as that is the 'closest' point that the Corn can get to as far as heat is concerned. 
As long as the substrate depth on top of the tile is not too thick, there really shouldn't be too much heat lost between the tile surface and substrate. 
The snake will invariably move the substrate around too, and end up sitting on top of the tile anyway. 
Measure your thermometer temp at the same spot as the thermostat and you should see it stabilise.
By the way, I'd drop the temp down to about 28 for a corn, 34 is a bit too high....
:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

u need to tape the sensor onto the edge of ur heat matt so it can not be moved and just have less substrate over the matt. i know it does look crap though! u didnt say have u got a hide over ur matt?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

thats a pretty gud idea big red one, never thought ov that b4!


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I have the Heat mat inside the wooden Viv, plus about 2cms of Wood Chip Substrate. The temp below the substrate, on top of the mat is 34c but above the substrate is only 25c. What temp is too low for a corn, because he seems to be sitting at the cool end of the tank all day today, even though I've got a heat lamp at other end with temps as high as 34c!!

Many Thanks,


----------



## SnakeyWakey (Sep 14, 2008)

Im no expert with snakes so take my advise purely on what Ive read from here.

The corn is at the cold side because possibly the temps on the hot side are a little to much? If you have a heat lamp AND a heat mat? I take it your using the heat mat for night time and the lamp for day time temps? If thats the case then thats fine. If you stat is maxed out at 34, but the substrate temp is only getting to say low 20's then try moving the stat probe a little higher in the substrate by 1cm or so at a time to see how the move reflects the temperature change.

How are you measuring your temps? The thermometer is digital or is it analog?


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, i'm using the mat and the lamp during the day, but jsut the amt at night, however i noticed a big drop last night, down to about 18c with just the mat on, although the temp on top of the mat itself was still 34c.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Heat mats do not heat the air, and wood chip actually makes a pretty good insulator with the air spaces between the pieces. Try replacing part of the substrate with a ceramic tile over the heat mat - and put your thermostat probe on that ceramic tile. You are aiming for temperatures of 29 degrees on the ceramic tile.

I wouldn't use BOTH the mat and the lamp - it is probably too hot for your corn on the warm side, so I'd use one or the other (and if you choose to use the lamp, ensure it is on a dimming thermostat.)


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Ssthisto has good advice there !
I think your corn is at the cool end as he's doing his best to get the right temp, probably as it's a bit warm up the other end. Personally I'd go with the mat as a single heat source but that's personal pref.
And 28/29 on a ceramic tile as a temp would be about spot on I reckon.. 
Good luck getting set up !
:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

Monkreadusuk said:


> Hi, i'm using the mat and the lamp during the day, but jsut the amt at night, however i noticed a big drop last night, down to about 18c with just the mat on, although the temp on top of the mat itself was still 34c.


a heat matt on a thermostat should be set at 32max 4 a corn snake, and should only cover a max ov half the viv a third being the norm. the matt will not heat the ambient air temp up inside ur viv only the floor ontop of the matt. 18d on the night is too cold 4 a corn u need to have the room temp up to atleast 22 at night, u can do this by heating only that room or by using a ceramic on a stat 4 both day and night.


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Would sand be a better substrate to conduct the heat? The packet on the sand I have says its a good heat conductor! Will this be ok or should I steer clear of sand?

Thanks,


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

i say take the heat mat out and just use the 60w on a stat


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Monkreadusuk said:


> Would sand be a better substrate to conduct the heat? The packet on the sand I have says its a good heat conductor! Will this be ok or should I steer clear of sand?
> 
> Thanks,


Corns don't live on loose sand in the wild, and it can get under their scales and irritate them or even cause infections. I wouldn't use sand either.

To be honest, since corn snakes do burrow into their substrate, as long as the heat mat is no hotter than 29 degrees ON the mat, don't worry that "on top of the substrate" is cooler. My choice would be to add that ceramic tile on top of the mat so that there's a regulated, heated basking rock for him - just an ordinary floor tile will do.


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, I've ran down to BnQ and got myself some floor tiles. Placed them over the mat and the sensor on top, aiming for a temp on top of heat mat of around 28c, that sound about right?

I've heard that a snake will move around a lot when the temps are right, mines still sat around in a corner as always 

Again, thanks for the replies, makes me really glad I joined this forum


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Your plan looks good to me.... Our Corn has been on that very setup for 2 years and thrives on it no probs.... :2thumb:

As for sitting doing nothing, especially at this time of the year that's fairly typical. As corns come out more in the evening, that'll be the best time to watch for any movement, I caught ours last night literally 'swinging on the vines' in her viv !! :lol2:

That was after hardly seing her for 2 days while she sat under her cool end hide.

Just a thought there actually, have you got a hide at the warm (28/29C) end and the cool end ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Monkreadusuk said:


> I've heard that a snake will move around a lot when the temps are right, mines still sat around in a corner as always


A snake that's moving around a lot is actually saying "Something's not right where I was, and I'm trying to find what is right." Snakes aren't really in the habit of wasting energy - they won't move around much unless there's something they need (warmth, food, water, a mate, humidity, security and so on) so I'd be much more worried about a very active snake that's constantly on the move, circling or doing escape behaviours, than I was about one that spent most of its time hiding and came out when it was hungry, or moved from warm to cool ends every so often.


----------



## mike12 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just to ask with putting the tile over the mat do you guys who do it have a gap to allow air flow??? i am gonna try this tile method just wanna know if i need a gap


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A gap would insulate it rather than create air flow - and I wouldn't use a tile that covers the ENTIRE mat. I'd put the floor/wall tile directly on top of the heat mat.


----------

